# Garden/Patio Furniture Wanted



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello all,

We are looking for some decent garden/patio furniture to seat at least 8, would prefer rattan style with washable covers. Single seats and sofas or any combination. 
If anyone knows anywhere with decent prices, or anyone selling....would be interested, Thanks:clap2:lane:


----------



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

We are in Ontinyent, North Costa Blanca/Valencia region


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

there are lots of garden centres/furniture shops selling that kind of thing

I'm a bit south of you, but if you're willing to get in the car here's one company which usually has similar in stock Iron Art Factory Outlets



or if you're on Facebook & after a second hand bargain try this https://www.facebook.com/groups/sellyourstuffspain/


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

haynzy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are looking for some decent garden/patio furniture to seat at least 8, would prefer rattan style with washable covers. Single seats and sofas or any combination.
> If anyone knows anywhere with decent prices, or anyone selling....would be interested, Thanks:clap2:lane:


Have you tried the two rastros?

Have you tried AKI, Carrefour in Cocentina. Or Leroy in Gandia. Or Brico towards Valencia?

All of these places sell this kind of furniture at reasonable prices (I seem to recall that there are still some sales on).

There used to be a 'shop' on Avda. Textil opposite Maxi China, that sold garden furniture.


----------



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Have you tried the two rastros?
> 
> Have you tried AKI, Carrefour in Cocentina. Or Leroy in Gandia. Or Brico towards Valencia?
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the info, where are the 2 rastro's held now? We did go to one up the road from the old Eroski in Ontinyent. Also days and times they are likely to be open?

Thanks,
Haynzy


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

haynzy said:


> Hi, thanks for the info, where are the 2 rastro's held now? We did go to one up the road from the old Eroski in Ontinyent. Also days and times they are likely to be open?
> 
> Thanks,
> Haynzy


The one you mention is still there and opens Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat and Sun 10-2 I think.

The other is in Novetle (just under the railway line) - it's sign posted. Best to go there Sat or Sun 10-2


----------



## joseph005 (Jun 3, 2013)

Garden furniture makes the garden more beautiful.Looking for the right garden furniture can be a big challenge with all of the different types available these days.The best variety-If you are looking for inspiration when it comes to garden furniture you will be delighted with the selection online.


----------

